# about clones



## my buzz and i (Aug 7, 2005)

high,i am growing for the first time.i decided to grow a few plants(4) for personal use.i am so tired of buying it.my plant were clones when i got them and they seem to be doing great.my question is,how can i make some clones from these plants to have for next season?is it possible to grow inside like a regular house plant for this reason?also it seems that 2 of the plants are narrow and thin.the other 2 are tall but very bushy.should i force the others to be bushy also?is bushy better?thanx for any help.


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 7, 2005)

yes you can take clones from them, just veg them until you get some branches then you can take clones.


----------

